# Stance Width Question



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd have to guess that if an inch or half inch of stance width, up or down, negatively effects you're ability to ride,..? Then Riding offset from the centered sidecut would almost certainly effect your riding. :shrug:

I have 3 boards. All three decks have wide, but different stance widths. From 22.25, 23.75, and 24.25. 

I've been known to switch between all three throughout the day. Can't say I've noticed those differences having any derogatory effect of my riding. But then Im riding with my bindings centered on the sidecut as they were designed to be ridden. :shrug:

Im sure it can be ridden like you suggested. But I think you will notice it feeling strange & squirrelly. Switch will definitely feel different if you're not centered on the sidecut. 

My 2¢




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

This is a really helpful video by Nidecker:


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Manicmouse said:


> This is a really helpful video by Nidecker:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxvHWK2MWPQ




I looked at that vid last year. Pretty cool way to get close. This year I tried another method. After a set of high rep kettle bell squats, I measured my stance width (center of each foot). 23.5” it is.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

pointblank said:


> ...and closest inserts while being centered is 4cm less...


Work with fine adjustment of your binding plates. One can shift bindings to almost any centered stance width. (I never ride reference stance, and my stance never fits right on where inserts sit; but with shifting using tip/tail shift of plates, it's easy to be centered where you want).

If you have Burton bindings, their out of the box plates only offer toe/heel shift, but you can order tip/tail shift plates at Burton customer service for free.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

neni said:


> pointblank said:
> 
> 
> > ...and closest inserts while being centered is 4cm less...
> ...


I have the Burton step on bindings and took it to a Burton store and they said I couldn't use the 3d disc, which I believe are the mounts that you are referring too because my board inserts are 4x4. He mounted it at reference but with 12/-12 angles. I tried it on the hill and didn't like the "hard to turn" feel so I remounted the bindings with 2cm setback and it felt normal again.


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

neni said:


> Work with fine adjustment of your binding plates. One can shift bindings to almost any centered stance width. (I never ride reference stance, and my stance never fits right on where inserts sit; but with shifting using tip/tail shift of plates, it's easy to be centered where you want).
> 
> If you have Burton bindings, their out of the box plates only offer toe/heel shift, but you can order tip/tail shift plates at Burton customer service for free.


After the Burton store failed to help me, I was googling this tip to tail adjustment reflex disc and found a pic of it! (left side)

http://www.chus-west.com/NEWS_2/news__photos/11_folder/07/Outlook_1107.jpg

So I called Burton as you suggested and now they are sending me a set of these disc. It looks like I will gain about 1cm total of lateral adjustments but its better than nothing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

pointblank said:


> After the Burton store failed to help me, I was googling this tip to tail adjustment reflex disc and found a pic of it! (left side)
> 
> http://www.chus-west.com/NEWS_2/news__photos/11_folder/07/Outlook_1107.jpg
> 
> So I called Burton as you suggested and now they are sending me a set of these disc. It looks like I will gain about 1cm total of lateral adjustments but its better than nothing.


Go to the next insert and you gain more than 1cm


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

neni said:


> pointblank said:
> 
> 
> > After the Burton store failed to help me, I was googling this tip to tail adjustment reflex disc and found a pic of it! (left side)
> ...


Thanks Neni!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 3 pair of Cartels. (...and I love them!). But between my experiences trying to center my bindings on various boards and All these different binding centering and stance width posts,...?

Im getting the idea that except for their own proprietary IC system,.. they must not feel centering or stance width is important for the rest of us. :shrug: 




....But the _UP_ side is I understand I can now get a Burton brand tailgate grill for the resort parking lot. :blink:

>


----------

